# Remember the lady who told me to move my garden?



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Some of you may remember that last year a neighbor came over while I was working in my garden and told me that I needed to move it because her husband wouldn't stop watching me. Well, this year, the garden is in the same spot. I've got over 1/2 of it seeded. 
Well, she comes over, "I told you last year to move your garden." 
I told her, "I'm sorry, I forgot! You grab that corner, and I'll grab this corner, and we'll drag it around to the other side of the house."

You should have seen her face! :hysterical: 
I then told her that it wasn't my problem if her husband had roving eyes. I don't wear revealing or tight clothing and am doing nothing intentionally to attract attention, so it's not my problem.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL! 
I mean REALLY!?

Maybe she should just poke her husband's eyes out with a stick,
THAT would keep him from looking at the neighbor lady in her garden.
<see? I am not so polite.>

Good job on the clever comment. 
Of course you have had a lot of time to think of one. 

Happy gardening!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL that's great lol. Seriously, the nerve of some folks.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

you luscious thing you!
Some people are idiots. You already knew that.

Wonder if she tries to re arrange everything in her dh's path?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I actually feel a little sorry for her. She sounds very insecure.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> "I'm sorry, I forgot! You grab that corner, and I'll grab this corner, and we'll drag it around to the other side of the house."


I love this reply! :clap:


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Great answer!!!


----------



## misplaced (Feb 20, 2009)

That was a great response to her about moving the garden but how creepy that her husband is watching you, how creepy that instead of her talking to him about it she came to YOU, the innocent party. Creepy and weird.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Have you ever seen one of those cut outs of the lady bent over and her undies hanging out? Just a thought to give him something to really look at.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Good grief..
If his wife is that insecure, she could better spend her time planting a thick, tall hedge between the window and your yard. Give her a gardening catalogue with "fast growing shrubbery" highlighted.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome! Fantastic reply!
And I do wish I could have seen her face!!


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe she is over reacting, maybe her husband just likes your garden.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

*snort* Your response was great! :rotfl:

She sounds terribly unhappy, and I feel kind of bad for her... but her problems are on her.


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

trbizwiz said:


> Maybe she is over reacting, maybe her husband just likes your garden.


Lol! Maybe you should suggest that to her, see what she says! She does sound really insecure though. And I know if it was me and my neighbour was standing there watching me, i'd probably be too freaked out to go weeding! Well actually one of my neighbours is quite good looking, so maybe not  ...the other is almost 70...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

maybe you should ask her if her hubby would like to help you garden LOL, maybe offer ups some melons......

you could really have some fun with this LOL


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Haha great response!!! Amazing she feels ok telling you what to do on your own property. How about telling her to tell HER HUSBAND to quit staring at you! Sheesh!

Great suggestion to advice her to plant hedges or something - on her OWN property.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

She should order herself some "gardening clothes" from Victoria's Secret and plant herself a garden. Then he could watch her, and maybe he would help with her garden too!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Maybe she should just poke her husband's eyes out with a stick, THAT would keep him from looking at the neighbor lady in her garden.


What an awful suggestion! Then he'll be over their reading braille on her chest... Two dots... Hmm...


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I might report HER for harrassment, then stand back and watch the police interview HER, hahahahahah, watching HER trying to explain that it's her HUSBAND who's the real stalker and then fumble over herself trying to take it back would be a real highlight for my day!


----------



## sssarawolf (Feb 16, 2005)

I say all of the above,lol, and that was great come back. Move your garden sheesh.lol


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That was Great. Strange Neighbors huh?


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Great response! If her husband is that much of a jerk, then she needs to get rid of him, not your garden.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i loved your response..that had to be a # 1 quicky comeback.

i guess i would suggest she put in a privacy fence...if she is so paranoid..and i guess i would feel the slightest bit creepy if he is creepy..you know..


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That is so weird....


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> LOL!
> I mean REALLY!?
> 
> Maybe she should just poke her husband's eyes out with a stick,
> ...



This was just too funny, I was laughing so hard my eyes were watering!!


Good comeback on your part Farmmom, Maybe next time you should ask her to come help you work in the garden, then he could be watching her instead.

Or maybe that's what she should tell her husband, That she's going to go work in your garden so he'll watch her!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I think it's time to bring out the French maid gardening outfit


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> I think it's time to bring out the French maid gardening outfit


Do French maids garden?


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

That is funny what you said to her.


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

What an odd set of neighbors.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

farmmom said:


> Do French maids garden?


Does it matter? 

:heh::heh::heh::heh:


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

may be a scotchmans kilt ! er, with added bag pipe!


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

my dh and I got a big kick out of you telling her to grab that corner and dragging it around the house...we suggest you find something very hard on the eyes and have it in the garden and searing that image in his brain...maybe that will break those roving eyes...


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Behind us we have a 85 year old lady that does her yard work in her bikini...

Hubby and I try really hard NOT to catch a glimpse


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You should invite her over to help weed the garden.....two looks for the price of one..LOL


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Sometimes gardening causes nothing but trouble with other people.

I go out and weed in the morning during the time between when my wife and son go to school and I have to go to work.

She gets home before I do and always seemed to be complaining about mud and dirt tracked into the house. "Why don't you just get a pair of thongs to wear to the garden and just leave them at the door?" she asked.

So, I did.

Until the neighbors started calling her to complain.


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

highlands said:


> What an awful suggestion! Then he'll be over their reading braille on her chest... Two dots... Hmm...


I "* see *" what you mean! :tmi:but thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Seriously, though, this woman seems on the edge of deranged to even think for a minute that asking YOU to move your garden is somehow "ok"...... I think you need to do more to set her straight, before she does something truely mean or spiteful to you. Seriously.

H*ll hath no fury like a woman scorned, or JEALOUS....


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

You really had a good come back.

Just as a joke I think I would send them a letter claiming sexual harassment against the husband for looking. Make it look all official by putting it on some fake lawyers letterhead.

I bet she would explode on him fireworks on the 4th of July.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

PERFECT reply! My reply to her would have been more...colorful.

How creepy, though! To know that someone is watching you while you work your own garden on your own land...gack!

Oh! That was my first post, BTW...hi!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Where do all of you people live?! People just don't come up and do that kinda thing to me...Especially trying to order me around on my own land!!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I think you should have some of the Harley Brothers hang around your garden while you are out there. Give the neighbors something to think about before they bother you again.

Non-violent of course, just big and scary looking. 
SBJ


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I have yet to run into anyone that would have that kind of nerve to ask someone to move their garden because her husband has roving eyes. I can't even imagine asking someone to do that. That is one STRANGE neighbor and I can thank God she isn't mine. I love your response to her. I wouldn't have come up with anything as clever but then again I wouldn't be as polite to her.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

trbizwiz said:


> Maybe she is over reacting, maybe her husband just likes your garden.


Yea, '...really likes your peaches wants to shake your tree'


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

You know, he may be on to something. I think we should all go over to farmmom's place. We'll each take a chair and all gather around her garden and watch her work.
I could bring my chuckwagon and cook us a meal. We could "tailgate" and have a "gardener watching" party. Who knows, it may catch on.

Hank
http://www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

:rotfl::rotfl: I love your response to her!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Your reply was PERFECT!!

My reply would have been something like, "Well, I saw him in the grocery store and he had the audacity to say "You, too!" to the grocery clerk when HE said "Have a nice day" I thought your man switched sides and is now hot for men. So tell me, how IS your s*x life?"


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh. My. Lands!!!ound::grin::rotfl::smiley-laughing013::clap:

That was THE most awesome come-back E V E R . 

I salute you!! :cowboy:


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, I'm gone for six months, and when I come back there's a reference that I get. 

That reply is classic. It's amusing and sad at the same time that she believes she can order you to move your garden. I'd watch out though. She may try to pay you back by pouring weed killer on your garden. If you have one, put up one of those game cameras used to track deer. At least that way you could get evidence of any vandalism.


----------



## knight88 (Nov 17, 2006)

Best comeback yet...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

See, the problem with all you people on this forum is that you need to occasionally brandish about a gun and yell out loud and strange phrases at no one in particular, just to the wind, the birds or the air. Usually while people are out on their patios or mowing the lawn. It only takes a few times.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

seedspreader said:


> See, the problem with all you people on this forum is that you need to occasionally brandish about a gun and yell out loud and strange phrases at no one in particular, just to the wind, the birds or the air. Usually while people are out on their patios or mowing the lawn. It only takes a few times.


That really would help keep noisy neighbors at a distance wouldn't it.
I must remember this.

Letting the grown kids know we run around naked has taken care of them dropping in without calling:hysterical:


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Oggie said:


> Sometimes gardening causes nothing but trouble with other people.
> 
> I go out and weed in the morning during the time between when my wife and son go to school and I have to go to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

ound: ound: ound: this what what I was trying for


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

nancy237 said:


> That really would help keep noisy neighbors at a distance wouldn't it.
> I must remember this.
> 
> Letting the grown kids know we run around naked has taken care of them dropping in without calling:hysterical:


Ya, got to tell you. I never went visiting without calling but when the 70 year old new neighbor told us that she uses her pool in the nude.....:hand:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Farmmom- loved that answer! 

About now, with reading all the threads? I am wayyyyyyyyy glad my closest neighbor can't see us on our property at all, no one is trying to put a gate up on our shared driveway easement (not on our property), and no one cares what we do. I suppose that is because we are perceived as hard working decent people who mind our own business. Dang good thing the neighbors can see our jetted tub, either (DH just had to have it outside on our back deck). I worry 84 yr old Larry just might drop in on us, unannounced like he does, while we are in it...


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Awesome Response
Have You thought about signing Him/Her up for a Victoria Secret Catalog ? they do mail them out without requesting one , because I get one , plus a lot of other junk ( ---- mailing list's )
I can recommend a really good anonymous web server to order it through. LOL
Bob


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think your come back was excellent. 

I think you should put up one of those ladies bent over from years ago w/ a schedule beside it that says "Gardening shows will be at 9:00 a.m. and 7:00 p.m. on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Saturdays." Or something similar. Then she has every opportunity to "protect" him from the possible view.




nancy237 said:


> Letting the grown kids know we run around naked has taken care of them dropping in without calling:hysterical:


Why would you do that? The problem isn't keeping them away but getting them to come frequently enough. They live a few hours away and we see them every couple of weeks.

Besides, mine would never believe this. They know their mother too well. Though they might believe it about Dad.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

could you plant corn that will grow tall, on their side of the garden? would block his view. poor man maybe he is just a old farmer that misses his garden....lol


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

If she complains again, tell her maybe she should move her husband instead.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

L!!!!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

9acres said:


> If she complains again, tell her maybe she should move her husband instead.


Oh I like this one too, altho your response was excellent. 

I often wonder where these people come from too. I guess I've been fortunate. I either didn't have neighbors like that, or I was able to put up a privacy fence to keep them at bay. And now we're in the middle of 40 acres with no neighbors on either side of us. The best of all worlds!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Rebel Lemming said:


> That was a great response to her about moving the garden but how creepy that her husband is watching you,.....


 Wow you all must be as warped as the neighbor woman.....
Here is this old man sitting on the pourch watching the world go by. he watches the squirls.... he watches the car go by....... he watches the robin pull a worm....... he watches the neighbor on one side mow his yard ..... he watches the neighbor lady work in the garden *EVERYBODY FREAKS OUT!*


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

fantasymaker said:


> Wow you all must be as warped as the neighbor woman.....
> Here is this old man sitting on the pourch watching the world go by. he watches the squirls.... he watches the car go by....... he watches the robin pull a worm....... he watches the neighbor on one side mow his yard ..... he watches the neighbor lady work in the garden *EVERYBODY FREAKS OUT!*


I think it was only his jealous wife that was freaking out.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasymaker said:


> Wow you all must be as warped as the neighbor woman.....
> Here is this old man sitting on the pourch watching the world go by. he watches the squirls.... he watches the car go by....... he watches the robin pull a worm....... he watches the neighbor on one side mow his yard ..... he watches the neighbor lady work in the garden *EVERYBODY FREAKS OUT!*


hmmmm. From the OP, I didn't get that the man was either old, nor that he was watching anything but her. All I got was that the neighbor LADY is a jealous, paranoid lunatic with limited social skills....

Making fantasies, again? Maybe you and the neighbor lady should compare notes...:teehee:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Yea, '...really likes your peaches wants to shake your tree'


This is SO off-topic, but talk about a blast from the past!

OK...back to the discussion! :grin:


----------



## IronSight (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome OP. I rarely laugh at stuff on the net, but this made me cackle out loud. :gaptooth:


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

nancy237 said:


> Letting the grown kids know we run around naked has taken care of them dropping in without calling:hysterical:





countrysunshine said:


> Why would you do that?


Why?? Maybe I'm not kidding:cowboy:


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

nancy237 said:


> Behind us we have a 85 year old lady that does her yard work in her bikini...
> 
> Hubby and I try really hard NOT to catch a glimpse


Yuck, getting a visual.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

For a couple of years i did customer service for a well known inspirational magazine. A lady called in very upset about a photo of a girl in a ballerina tutu. I don't remember the girl's story, but there was a photo of her looking like any other ballerina, with just a speck of the little panties they wear showing. The caller knew her husband would be very upset and she took a sharpie pen and drew a skirt on the ballerina. Do you think this man and woman were "made for each other?"


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Great response. I would have loved to see her face.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW.

Maybe Mr. Farmmom should stand in front of you with a shotgun while you garden? ;-)

"I told you to move your garden"......wow.......
Maybe find a department store going out of business and take one of the male maniquins and dress him up in a speedo and call him your "scarecrow"?


I am stunned at how people just think they have the right to be stupid, in public!!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> WOW.
> 
> Maybe Mr. Farmmom should stand in front of you with a shotgun while you garden? ;-)


That would be lovely, but there's not a Mr. Farmmom. I'm a widow living with my two young kids (12 and 5). I have considered carrying my 22 rifle with me out to the garden. I just don't want to take any chances of getting soil in the barrel.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Please forgive my ignorance, I didn't know. I am sorry.

Give both the kids a bb gun and have the sit in lawn chairs, on guard. Better yet, have them pacing back and forth in lock step formation in front of you.

This information makes your neighbor a 'double butt smooch' for coming over and being a super stupid idiot. Wow.........


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, I didn't know. I am sorry.
> 
> Give both the kids a bb gun and have the sit in lawn chairs, on guard. Better yet, have them pacing back and forth in lock step formation in front of you.
> 
> This information makes your neighbor a 'double butt smooch' for coming over and being a super stupid idiot. Wow.........


No offence taken!!! Nobody can know everything about everybody on this forum!! It's been well over 3 years now, and I'm ok. So, please don't feel bad!!


----------



## DustyOpal (Sep 15, 2005)

This post is funny, but it brings back some awful memories. My mom is like that. It was bad growing up. My step father couldn't even watch the Golden Girls without my mom getting drunk and a huge fight happening. Almost every single day there was something. The good thing was, my mom knew who was to blame (partially - - she'd never see/admit she was part of the problem) and would never have thought to place it on the other woman. Farmmom, you had an excellent response. Your neighbor needs to get a grip and tackle the heart of the problem and let you and your garden alone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I like that idea of the "speedo-wearing" mannequin ..


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Kstornado11 said:


> I think it was only his jealous wife that was freaking out.





jill.costello said:


> hmmmm. From the OP, I didn't get that the man was either old, nor that he was watching anything but her. All I got was that the neighbor LADY is a jealous, paranoid lunatic with limited social skills....
> 
> Making fantasies, again? Maybe you and the neighbor lady should compare notes...:teehee:


 LOL your right the OP really didnt say much about about anything but the wife. 
But the OP didnt seem concrened about the hubbys behavior so I assumed it was more or less normal.
To me the only strangeness in evidence is the Wifes and some of the freaked out posters here.

Odd how age seems to make a difference to how we veiw the various parties here.
if its W 60 h75 Op 75 we see it one way.
but if its
W60 h25 OP 25 we might see it different
And if it was
W25 H25 OP75 we just might see it a different way.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

WOW! Just wow! You know, this is one those stories that makes you ask "What is WRONG with people?!?!?!?!"

Farmmom doesn't say how old the neighbor is (not that it really matters). I would say the wife almost has to have some kind of mental illness that she would come to Farmmom and demand that she move her garden (even though the garden is on Farmmom's land). One wonders why Farmmom was even involved at all - it's a simple case of the wife needs to talk to her husband about his roving eyes. It's THEIR problem.

However, one does wonder if the wife is just off her rocker, and just thinks her husband is staring at Farmmom or if he is indeed staring at Farmmom from his house. And if he is, it is sort of creepy.

To turn the tables Farmmom, you could go over to the neighbor's house and DEMAND that she move her HOUSE because you notice her husband watching you!!!!!!!

Only Farmmom can determine if the neighobr lady is off her rocker, or if indeed the neighbor man is "indulging" his eyes and if he is, is it sort of creepy enough that Farmmom needs to put up some kind of screen to shield herself from roving eyes.

My guess is Farmmom is able to take care of herself and isn't worried that the neighbor man likes to oggle her - as Farmmom has stated, she isn't dressed to draw attn to herself.

It's just STRANGE that the wife would not only ask to move your garden once, but TWICE because of "her husband" because he may be looking or the wife just thinks he is looking.

Farmmom, you have at least ONE STRANGE neighbor!!!!!!!!

I kind of like the idea of your kids posted between the garden and the neighbor (doing "guard duty" like at the tomb of the unknown soldier)! Or as Seedspreader said, perhaps you need to act crazy so the crazy next door lady will think you are crazy and steer clear.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

bostonlesley said:


> I like that idea of the "speedo-wearing" mannequin ..


Guess I missed that post. 

How about a bikini wearing scarecrow?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

farmmom said:


> Do French maids garden?


Isn't that where French Cut Beans come from?


----------



## MattPA (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe Farm Mom is just to hot not to look at. He's probably hen pecked by his wife so much that his only release of stress is to watch the hot widowed neighbor lady garden while he remembers days gone by and what it was like to court another. His wife, is probably just as pent up and is mad because he no longer cares to give her that much attention. I'd be careful and watch her. She might freak out at some point and Farm Mom may be the target. But still don't blame the guy for dreaming as long as he hasn't made any comments or taken any actions. Just keep gardening and doing your duty of looking good and if it keeps up the spirit of an American male so be it. ----, seems like a country song should be written about this topic.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Well you can always tell her that the next time he is watching her to walk up behind her hubby with a cast iron pan and whack him on the back of the head and when his eyes pop out to cut the strings that hold them in his head..problem solved!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is too funny. I know how Farmmom feels though. It's degrading when a woman approaches you to change because their spouses are looking. 

I had 3 older ladies that constantly harrassed me at formal events to "not dance and not wear dresses that silouetted my body" because their husbands were watching. This went on for 4 years at every single event. I only dance with my husband and he is the one that buys my evening gowns. They do not reveal anything. I rarely ever drink alcohol and decided one night to try a drink my husband suggested. It tasted like kool-aid and in no time I was bullet-proof. Just like clockwork they approached DH and I on the dance floor and asked if I wouldn't dance so close to DH and wear less fitting gowns. The song was just ending so suddenly it became painfully obvious that the entire ball room overheard me tell them loudly, "I've put up with you self righteous, sh*+ stirring, overweight, mouthy bitties for 5 years and I've had enough. If you don't want your husbands watching my rear then get off of yours, shut your big mouths, treat them like men, lose some weight and show them some affection then maybe............just maybe they woudn't have time to look at me and you wouldn't be so concerned about me wearing fitted evening gowns or dancing arm in arm with my precious husband." The silence was deafening. I busted out crying and spent the rest of the evening in the ladies room crying. The roar of laughter throughout that ballroom made me even more embarrassed. On the plus side, they have NEVER approached me again.

Farmmom, Trust me when I tell you that this is her own insecurity and you taking care of yourself and minding your garden is a huge intimidation factor for her. You just keep up the great work gal. I haven't been posting much with one hand but I just had to thank you for standing up for yourself.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll once again say a prayer, thanking my lucky stars I have no neighbors. At least any that can see me...


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny thread and not so funny neighbor! I can't help thinking about Ruth Stout talking about gardening in the nude! I don't remember if the link came from this forum or another, but is worth watching. The gardening in the nude story is, I think, in part two or three.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9ReIotPNVM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9ReIotPNVM[/ame]


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel sorry for that woman's husband. 

Farmmom, bless you for your sense of humor!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

If I had no neighbors...i'd lickly garden in the nude (but with mosquito netting LOL)


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

NicklieL Your not one of the waitresses from the NAKED CITY TRUCKSTOP are you? Seems like it was up in northern Indiana. 

Lets face it the woman in question is on a weird powertrip. If she really wanted the veiwing to stop she would make HUBBY put up a fence.

FARMMOM. You got just right. Its a funny situation laugh at it!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

fantasymaker said:


> NicklieL Your not one of the waitresses from the NAKED CITY TRUCKSTOP are you? Seems like it was up in northern Indiana.
> Lets face it the woman in question is on a weird power trip. If she really wanted the viewing to stop she would make HUBBY put up a fence.


LOL! No. I just love the feel of sun on my skin. I went hikin' in the buff once in Florida after my first Midwestern winter....I needed that warm sun like you wouldn't believe!:smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

:rotfl:I'd loved to seen her face.

:teehee: Maybe she knows something about her husband she isn't sharing.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Ok I gave up before I read all the last posts and wasn't going to say anything. I guess I would be guilty of watching. Not because of looks but because I just like to watch people. You could be black, green, red, or even pok-a-dot. You could be a stick or weigh 500 lbs and if you caught my attention I would watch you just to see what I can learn. Now this guy may have other things on his mind or he may just be bored. 
If you moved your garden to the other side of the house who will look at you over there? Maybe ask both of them to come over and learn how to raise veggies. Enjoy your garden. Sam


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I think it was a very good comeback, but I also think you have now made an enemy of that woman, possibly a dangerous one. Anyone who would make such an unreasonable demand and then repeat it a year later is missing something upstairs, not quite right in the head, and might plot revenge against you now (or against your kids or pets). Have you ever actually seen her husband watching you (does she even have a husband that you know of), or is she possibly being delusional? Watch your back around her now, ya hear?

.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

NickieL said:


> LOL! No. I just love the feel of sun on my skin. I went hikin' in the buff once in Florida after my first Midwestern winter....I needed that warm sun like you wouldn't believe!:smiley-laughing013:


Over the years Ive found that one of the things women like most about my place is that I can get up in the morning and go get my mail BEFORE I get dressed.
I had one that for a while that would get up and drive over to my place just so she could walk down to the mailbox naked before she got dressed.
It must be a woman thing?:shrug:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok, TMI! Everyone needs to avoid Fantasymakers place early in the morning.


----------



## Hisgoodgirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


Ummmm.... yeah. Gardening is SUCH a sin. :shocked:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


:shocked:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


Oy vey!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


 Oh,my goodness..honey..say what??? Wow all I can say is what????


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.



uhmmmmm! Suuuurrrrre...:hrm:


----------



## HillsideWayCSA (Feb 22, 2010)

I suggest you go over to the neighbors house and let them know you will be charging by the minute if her husband wants to watch you. No free peep shows.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong.


Yes, because men are lustful creatures incapable of controlling their base natures, it is up to women to not place temptation in their way in the form of being out and about, gardening in their own yards. If they do, they can't possibly be responsible for their own actions, and it's sin on the part of the woman they were busy ogling. Fertilizer and pitchforks are just so... sexy.

Susan B Anthony is spinning in her grave.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. *I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong*.




Sorry hon, but you sound like the epitome of an opressed muslim woman. Do you wear a niq&#257;b covering your face too when you go out in public? Are you sure you live in America?

:indif:


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


I believe as long as I am dressed in such a way that I am not intentionally drawing attention to my body, that it's not my sin. The Bible clearly states that if he is looking at me in lust that it is HIS sin, not mine. I have done nothing wrong in this situation. I am modestly dressed at all times, and really have no desire to show my fat body to anyone!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Ok, TMI! Everyone needs to avoid Fantasymakers place early in the morning.


 Oh, I dont know, it kind of depends!! :rotfl:


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Reminds me of Gladys from "Bewitched". Remember her always watching the Stevens house with binocolars. Yelling at her husband to come see this. Just reverse the rolls.

Farmmom - you are too funny with your comeback! Maybe ask if she'd like to help, then he can watch both of you!:buds:

Makes me glad we don't have close neighbors!:thumb:

_Originally Posted by Hisgoodgirl 
Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. *If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong.* *Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. *He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong. _

Umm, So I should call on my neighbors and ask THEIR permission to do anything in my yard? OP has young children, maybe they should stay inside? Sorry this just hits a chord in me. NO ONE has to cow-toe to a complete stranger in their own home/property! As long as you are minding your own business, not breaking the law. I mean, she's GARDENING, not sunbathing in the nude, (or even sunbathing!). Sorry, don't mean to sound mean, but geesh!


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.



Where's the Jesus in this post?


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Betho said:


> Where's the Jesus in this post?



He's gardening.:nana:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

farmmom, loved your retort. Poor husband!


----------



## Cntrygrl (Sep 8, 2007)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


Ok, if she were intentionally drawing that kind of attention to herself, I'd be right there with you. BUT she is modestly dressed *IN HER OWN YARD* so he has no business ogling her...as she said, it is HIS sin if he lusts after her.....and the whole not going thru checkout lines with male cashiers...REALLY???? Because, what, you may be tempted to have hot monkey sex with him right there on the grocery counter?? REALLY????


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


IF I am gardening, in my yard, with the intention of 'turning my neighbor on', and wearing clothes / lack there of to do so.......that is sin.
If I go to the garden, in a pair of shorts and a tank top, and I am working in my garden, and the neighbor 'lusts'.
It's on him.

Jesus is about heart attitude and right relationships. I can talk to my male neighbor in my shorts and t shirt about cow manure and not worry about the fire of Hell.  

I understand your post, not dressing in a sleazy manner to attract attention to yourself. But ultimately, we are responsible for our choices before God on Judgement Day. He knows our heart. That is repeated so often. 

If YOU chose to follow a strict religious code, that is between you and God, but it's not in Scripture........


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


What are you worried about? That these males won;t be able to control themselves and throw themselves at you?

If that is what you are afraid of, you need to get over yourself. Seriously.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

please you gotta warn people if you are going to post about "hot monkey sex" you almost made me p-- my pants!:hysterical:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Hisgoodgirl, while I certainly think you have a right to your own opinion, it sounds like to me like you are going a bit overboard.

First of all, Farmmom has already said she isn't out "strutting her stuff" trying to find a mate. She is simply outside gardening.

Secondly, we aren't even sure if the husband is actually looking or if his wife is just a bit "touched" in the head.

As for you not going into checkout lines with male cashiers - I simply don't understand that. Do you think they can't see you standing at the checkout aisle next to them? Your way of thinking is akin to if you get beat by your husband, apparently you "deserved" it. In case you didn't know, the year is 2010!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Tell the wife you can guarantee her husband will no longer look if only she will join you whenever you garden.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Paumon said:


> Sorry hon, but you sound like the epitome of an opressed muslim woman. Do you wear a niq&#257;b covering your face too when you go out in public? Are you sure you live in America?
> 
> :indif:


That landed on me the same way. I was thinking "Burka" .


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

About Hisgoodgirl....I never thought of the Muslim angle, but perhaps she is. My initial impression... well, respect your elders, you know. Some generations have a much stronger tendancy to be "uptight" than others. I just can't imagine anyone younger thinking about sex so much when in line at the grocery store.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Sheesh! You would think folks would just be glad you are gardening and trying to take care of the kids. Good response OP!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Betty Jean said:


> That landed on me the same way. I was thinking "Burka" .


I do know of some Amish/Mennonite/Hutterite type sects that follow closely to what she has stated. I was even in an Amish style store once and asked a lady there a question, she turned and ran. Left me scratching my head and sniffing the arm pits to see if it was me. 

The clerk in store explained it that she wasn't allowed to talk to me since her husband wasn't in the store. He also advised me it would be smart if I went and asked her husband if he would allow me to apologise to her. The smart part wasn't for my safety, but her's. He happened to be right outside BS with the fellows. He allowed me to and told his wife that she commited no sin.

Actually may of the responses since Hisgoodgirl's post have remined me about the "Holyer than Thou" (not that I'm saying any of you are that type) attitude taken by many. Your responces have very similar to what I have seen by non-Christains when the "Holyer than Thou" get on their stumps.

So next time you or you see anyone preaching about morals, just think about Hisgoodgirl and how morals vary by belief.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I'm going to begin wearing a burka when I garden so that the neighbor lady's husband will get all wound up in anticipation of one of our super-windy days.

I predict disappointment.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Reptyle said:


> He's gardening.:nana:



Well let's hope that he isn't the neighbor on the OTHER side lol...


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

You are absolutely right, White Wolf, and I now publicly offer my apologies to Hisgoodgirl. 

Hisgoodgirl, I hope you will forgive me. 

Not to suggest that the OP was doing anything unseemly in her garden, and I doubt the lady next door was worried about anyone "causing sin" or she would have approached it differenty. 

Having said that, as a mother of two sons, I wish more young women were modest and interested in comporting themselves as ladies. 

I can resepct that Hisgoodgirl is trying to be circumspect in her behaviors around men, even if her efforts in that regard are more strict than mine are.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Betty Jean,

Hisgoodgirl, I hope no one here offended you and that you will continue to participate in the forums.

WWW


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

This is creepy on their part. Maybe you shoul make a scarecrow for the garden to scare the creeps away.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> I'm going to begin wearing a burka when I garden so that the neighbor lady's husband will get all wound up in anticipation of one of our super-windy days.
> 
> I predict disappointment.


Oggie, did I ever tell you about the elderly lady who was our neighbor in the city? She loved to garden and she would bend from the waist and work diligently.

One day, a wind came up and I discovered she she didn't have any underwear on. 

That really hurt the eyes!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Reptyle said:


> He's gardening.:nana:


And, laughing! Don't forget laughing! ound:


----------



## Shamrock76 (Feb 3, 2009)

wy_white_wolf said:


> The smart part wasn't for my safety, but her's. He happened to be right outside BS with the fellows.


...and you people are ok with this? If I ever caught a man beating his wife because I said something to her, I'd change his religion on the spot. I think everyone has the right to believe what they will, but when those beliefs lead to the physical and/or mental abuse of another person then your ridiculous dogma doesn't deserve any respect.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Shamrock76 said:


> ...and you people are ok with this? If I ever caught a man beating his wife because I said something to her, I'd change his religion on the spot. I think everyone has the right to believe what they will, but when those beliefs lead to the physical and/or mental abuse of another person then your ridiculous dogma doesn't deserve any respect.


Guess I could have put that differently so it wouldn't be missconstrued.

She wasn't in any danger from him. The community was have social pains with the influx of roughnecks (me) in the area over the year before I showed up that a few of the sect women had attempted suicide/self mutilation.

Over my stay I did get to know them and we did become friends.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I do know of some Amish/Mennonite/Hutterite type sects that follow closely to what she has stated. I was even in an Amish style store once and asked a lady there a question, she turned and ran. *Left me scratching my head and sniffing the arm pits to see if it was me. *
> 
> The clerk in store explained it that she wasn't allowed to talk to me since her husband wasn't in the store. He also advised me it would be smart if I went and asked her husband if he would allow me to apologise to her. The smart part wasn't for my safety, but her's. He happened to be right outside BS with the fellows. He allowed me to and told his wife that she commited no sin.
> 
> ...


Maybe it was your arm pits and the clerk just made that up so you wouldn't feel bad?


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Cntrygrl said:


> hot monkey sex


I gotta ask, because this sounds intriguing...Care to define this?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> She wasn't in any danger from him. The community was have social pains with the influx of roughnecks (me) in the area over the year before I showed up that *a few of the sect women had attempted suicide/self mutilation*.
> 
> .


This is sickening. Seriously, what kind of belief system(I'm not gonna call it Christian neither) brings this "fruit" from its followers?!?!?!? What kind of (insert a whole bunch of swearing bad words) "love" is this?!?!?!

Maybe I'll just quote a little Jesus--You whitewashed tombs, all pristine and pure on the outside and on the inside you're full of all sorts of vile filth and rot!!!

or does this not seem like a big deal to you guys:help:


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Gee, I'm still waiting for an update from Farmmom! Well, well??? Whaddshe do now?!!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

How ironic that Jesus' own words cannot be quoted here without being censored....


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> This is sickening. Seriously, what kind of belief system(I'm not gonna call it Christian neither) brings this "fruit" from its followers?!?!?!? What kind of (insert a whole bunch of swearing bad words) "love" is this?!?!?!
> 
> Maybe I'll just quote a little Jesus--You whitewashed tombs, all pristine and pure on the outside and on the inside you're full of all sorts of vile filth and rot!!!
> 
> or does this not seem like a big deal to you guys:help:


I don't understand it either.:shocked:


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

jill.costello said:


> Gee, I'm still waiting for an update from Farmmom! Well, well??? Whaddshe do now?!!


So far, there has been no more visits. I think she must believe I'm a little crazy. I do see her hubby out and about from time to time, but never have noticed any excessive staring my direction. 

I had trouble with these neighbors when I first moved in, about a year and 1/2 ago. They would come over uninvited, and I would find them in my animal pens, messing with the goats or whatever. I finally let them know that I was not running a petting zoo, that this was private property. Maybe that's what started this whole thing.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Helianthus said:


> How ironic that Jesus' own words cannot be quoted here without being censored....


Yeah, well, it's the Amplified Queen Wyld Thang version


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I have another verse to cherry pick: "Men are pigs, might as well have fun with it", but that book was thrown out of the canon for heresy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IDK, farmmom, I think I would be seriously tempted to wear a t shirt a few sizes to small and some Daisy Dukes (cheek peeking shorts for those who were never "Dukes" fans) and go strike up a conversation with hubby. Really give the poor woman something to have fits about.

But, I don't have the figure for it. The other neighbors would end up poking their eyes out.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, y'all did some *serious* piling on with Hisgoodgirl, knowing nothing of her background and disregarding her thoughts simply because they offended you. I guess tolerance is ok as long as you don't have to actually *be* tolerant? 

Huh.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Yeah, y'all did some *serious* piling on with Hisgoodgirl, knowing nothing of her background and disregarding her thoughts simply because they offended you. I guess tolerance is ok as long as you don't have to actually *be* tolerant?
> 
> Huh.


Uumm ... I don't think so. "His good girl" is another very common slang name for prostitutes and lascivious girls gone bad (promiscuous girls who exhibit s*l*u*t*tish or salacious behaviour). 

With a name like that and saying what he/she said, honestly I don't think Hisgoodgirl is a real person. I think it's just someone joking around taking pokes at the moral christians on the board.

Now, if Hisgoodgirl really is a sincere person and genuinely didn't realize her mistake in the poor choice of name she chose, I'd suggest she re-register with a different name and start over again.



.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

naturelover said:


> .....Now, if Hisgoodgirl really is a sincere person and genuinely didn't realize her mistake in the poor choice of name she chose, I'd suggest she re-register with a different name and start over again.


When I look at other posts she has made I get the impression that she is real.

Seeing how she hasn't logged in since the first round of attacks I dought she'll be back.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

naturelover said:


> "His good girl" is another very common slang name for prostitutes and lascivious girls gone bad (promiscuous girls who exhibit s*l*u*t*tish or salacious behaviour).


Well, that just shows one learns something new all the time! I am fairly knowledgeable about slang expressions but this is the first time I've ever heard this one.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> IDK, farmmom, I think I would be seriously tempted to wear a t shirt a few sizes to small and some Daisy Dukes (cheek peeking shorts for those who were never "Dukes" fans) and go strike up a conversation with hubby. Really give the poor woman something to have fits about.
> 
> *But, I don't have the figure for it. The other neighbors would end up poking their eyes out*.


I don't have it either!! I'm a 5'5" 230lb female. You wouldn't want to see me in "sexy" clothes!!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

farmmom said:


> So far, there has been no more visits. I think she must believe I'm a little crazy. I do see her hubby out and about from time to time, but never have noticed any excessive staring my direction.
> 
> I had trouble with these neighbors when I first moved in, about a year and 1/2 ago. They would come over uninvited, and I would find them in my animal pens, messing with the goats or whatever. I finally let them know that I was not running a petting zoo, that this was private property. Maybe that's what started this whole thing.


I got along well with my neighbor 15 years ago till I cought him riding all over my 80 with his 4 wheeler. He hasnt been friendly since I asked him to ask before he uses my property.


----------



## Hisgoodgirl (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so very sorry that I caused such a row, it was not my intention just a differing point of view. I do live in the US and am not Muslim, I just try to get by living as I was taught and being the best example to my children that I can be. Wasn't in President Carter who confessed to "lust in his heart" as a sin he had committed, if even such a peaceful, quiet man can find his actions sinful why would others doubt it is as well? 

Farmmom, I am truly sorry you are having problems with your neighbors, it does make life difficult.

WY White Wolf , Thank you I really did not mean to be seen as disrespectful to anyone here.

NatureWoman, Oh my! I never really thought of such a thing. My father had always referred to me as _His_ "Good Girl" and as he is very ill I thought it a fitting title as I will not have him with me much longer in this world.

I am not sure I can remember who asked about The Son in my post? I was taught that speaking of the Divine by name was disrespectful in any aspect of the Trinity so you will not see me do so.

Thank you all who welcomed me and again, I am sorry if I caused ill ease for some of you.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

JuliaAnn said:


> I guess tolerance is ok as long as you don't have to actually *be* tolerant?
> 
> Huh.


(well, I was speaking to www's story)
I guess we should be tolerant of the behavior/tradition/philosophy/screw loose that shames women so deeply on their being a woman(simply born a female) and that they fall into such despair when faced with inevitably causing sinning of heathens looking upon them(because that's what heathens do...sinsinsin) that they destroy themselves to hang on to their salvation? and dont' say I'm exaggerating because that is what HAPPENED.

What about the men of the sect, should they have a woman present at the grocery store to chap because ya just never know these days who is gay and might be lusting after yer brawny man? the world swings both ways baby!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL I think I see the problem , you dont see yourself as attractive and dont understand her responce.
All the REALLY pretty girls I know are in your size range.



farmmom said:


> I don't have it either!! I'm a 5'5" 230lb female. You wouldn't want to see me in "sexy" clothes!!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Off the subject, HisGoodGirl - nice to meet you and have you on this forum. Sit back and enjoy!


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

We lived in Germany for 7 years so my husband loves to speak German whenever he gets a chance. He too spoke to an amish woman in German knowing she knew German because we noticed her husband speaking to her in German. She did not answer and it upset my husband. He thought maybe she thought he was "coming on to her" but all he wanted to do was speak German. Sad but after finding out the women are not allowed to speak helped.





wy_white_wolf said:


> I do know of some Amish/Mennonite/Hutterite type sects that follow closely to what she has stated. I was even in an Amish style store once and asked a lady there a question, she turned and ran. Left me scratching my head and sniffing the arm pits to see if it was me.
> 
> The clerk in store explained it that she wasn't allowed to talk to me since her husband wasn't in the store. He also advised me it would be smart if I went and asked her husband if he would allow me to apologise to her. The smart part wasn't for my safety, but her's. He happened to be right outside BS with the fellows. He allowed me to and told his wife that she commited no sin.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> I am so very sorry that I caused such a row...


You didn't cause such a row. It was those who can't stand people who don't think like them that caused the row.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Shamrock76 said:


> ...and you people are ok with this? If I ever caught a man beating his wife because I said something to her, I'd change his religion on the spot. I think everyone has the right to believe what they will, but when those beliefs lead to the physical and/or mental abuse of another person then your ridiculous dogma doesn't deserve any respect.


:goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

foxtrapper said:


> You didn't cause such a row. It was those who can't stand people who don't think like them that caused the row.



Its one of the reasons I love this website. Everyone can express an opinion, idea or belief. I for one dont really care if someone doesnt like my post, I'm here to learn and glean knowledge from everyone.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

See, I never think of clever things to say...until later. Then I repeat them over and over to myself...

Good for you. I recall this story, lady has a problem that goes a little deeper than your garden.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

jbowyer01 said:


> Everyone can express an opinion, idea or belief.


Big difference between expressing an opinion and ripping into someone because they have different values than you.

Even bigger difference when one brags about beating the tar out of someone because they differ. There's been that in this thread as well.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

farmmom, do you have arms like a bricklayer (biceps that make teenage boys jealous) and the legs of a weightlifter? I lost any desire to wear a short dress after someone in highschool pointed out that I had more muscular calves than the guys on the weightlifting team. 5'8", 260 pounds, and all the fat in the belly zone. Not a pretty sight. I don't look 260 pounds because it's all in my arms and legs. I guess it could be sexy if you think female body builders are sexy. IMO though, YUCK!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

foxtrapper said:


> Big difference between expressing an opinion and ripping into someone because they have different values than you.
> 
> *Even bigger difference when one brags about beating the tar out of someone because they differ.* There's been that in this thread as well.


Foxtrapper, if you innocently spoke to a woman in the store to ask a question, and then her husband beat her up because you spoke to her, what would you do when he beat her? Would you just stand there and watch him beat her because of something that YOU said? Are you a man, and if so do you already beat your wife and you think it's okay to do that? I really want to know why you would think that kind of difference is okay. 

.


----------



## Shamrock76 (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't mean to come off sounding like a violent person. I'm a stay at home father of 4, and have always taught my children that violence is not the answer. However I'm also an ex-Army MP and have seen my share of domestic abuse. I have no stomach for it, and will never sit idly by when I know it is going on.

I will also never support or condone religious values that cause women to live in fear, mutilate themselves or take their own life. If an adult chooses to live such a life by choice, that's on them, but usually these values are forced upon very impressionable children and they grow up not knowing any better. When that happens, the "choice" is really just ignorance.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> I have another verse to cherry pick: "Men are pigs, might as well have fun with it", but that book was thrown out of the canon for heresy.


hahahaha....ound::hysterical:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> NatureWoman, Oh my! I never really thought of such a thing. My father had always referred to me as _His_ "Good Girl" and as he is very ill I thought it a fitting title as I will not have him with me much longer in this world.


Just so you know, NatureWoman is no longer active on this forum, she has been away from HT for a couple of years now. The only person I know of who used to consistently get me mixed up with NatureWoman was her old adversary Sticky Witch - another person who used provocative names with each new persona and who has also been gone for a long time so couldn't be expected to know that NatureWoman is no longer here. Sorry, HGG, I'm not buying it, I stand by what I said in my last post and I suspect you are SW.

.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


I understand what you're trying to say, I think. There are many things that we're allowed to do but if those things lead someone astray we should not do them. For example, some people believe that it is wrong to drink wine. Others do not consider it sin. I don't believe that the Bible prohibits this but it would be wrong of me to drink wine or flaunt it in front of someone who believes it is wrong.

In this case, I don't see how this applies. If this gentleman is lusting at a woman while she is gardening, he's going to be lusting at any woman. No offense to the OP but I can say that I don't so hot when I'm gardening. I'm stinky and look dirty. If a man is going to lust after that, he's going to lust at every woman he passes on the street. The fact that he does that does not mean that every woman who passes him has sinned. It is his sin.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I dunno, I think I look quite sexy when I garden . Nothing like a little smudge of dirt on the cheek, wind messy hair, cut off shorts, dirty bare feet....lol


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I love this post!! 
I would love to be able to garden in the nude--but since we live where I could be seen from the road, I could be arrested for "indecent exposure"--now how wrong is that?? My place, my garden--why did they look? or why would they want to? I'm a overweight 72 year old!!
Farmmom, keep up the gardening--and I would really hate to live in town.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Ruth Stout gardened in the nude: she said so in an interview.

All I can think is that times were different then!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! When I see posts like the HisGoodGirl's I despair for the human race. Truly.

That there are still people out there that place themselves so low that they aren't worth even the consideration one would give a stray dog...well, its so very sad and pathetic.

It is what lets genocide happen, what lets rapists use their crimes as a viable method of reproduction with the law on their side and what keeps little girls getting messed with by men. Sad...sad...sad.

Personally, I'm going for World Domination by Women. We do things so much better.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Hisgoodgirl said:


> Perhaps this neighbor is truly trying to be a good person by keeping you from sinning without meaning to. If you are, even accidently, causing lust in her husband that is wrong. Yes, he should control himself but it is not you or her that should control him. He is the head of the home and as such has only the Creator and his own father to answer to. I realize in this age many no longer understand that every action of theirs causes actions in others so we must guard our every movement carefully. I do not speak to the male neighbors without other women present and my son or another male relative. I do not go through check out lines with male cashiers I try to make sure that every movement I make will not be seen as wrong.


At first Grandfatherbear was offended by your implication that a male (whatever), checkout clerk, doctor, nurse, teacher, lawyer, mechanic, waiter, librarian..whatever, couldn't wait on a woman without turning into a ravening sexual offender.
As he read more posts, he said to me that obviously you shouldn't be posting on this forum, because men might read your response and promptly become overcome with perverse lusts.
His last comment was how sad he was that it's 2010 and he still is finding such female chauvinism around.

He's too reserved to post, but I'm not!


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

ChristyACB said:


> Wow! When I see posts like the HisGoodGirl's I despair for the human race. Truly.
> 
> That there are still people out there that place themselves so low that they aren't worth even the consideration one would give a stray dog...well, its so very sad and pathetic.
> 
> ...


I disagree that women are intrinsically better and more moral than men. I say that as a woman, mother of sons and daughters.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

ChristyACB said:


> Wow! When I see posts like the HisGoodGirl's I despair for the human race. Truly.
> 
> That there are still people out there that place themselves so low that they aren't worth even the consideration one would give a stray dog...well, its so very sad and pathetic.
> 
> ...





Homely said:


> I disagree that women are intrinsically better and more moral than men. I say that as a woman, mother of sons and daughters.


I know that there are women who do the horrible things that horrible men do, however it seems like we women are much less likely to do so.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

My neighbour hauls cattle for the nearby Menno community. There are a couple of married men who occasionally visit here (the farms are cojoined - sheep/pigs here and cattle there)

I have a very nice looking cart horse. The Menno men will stand there and admire my horse and comment on him, but will not speak to me directly. They speak to me thru the farmer. Doesn't hurt my feelings...their ways are not my ways...even tho it is my home, I show them respect by not attempting to converse with them.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Jenn said:


> I know that there are women who do the horrible things that horrible men do, however it seems like we women are much less likely to do so.


Have you seen a bunch o women together in a room??? Mean, mean, mean--very catty:fussin:!!!!!! At least around here. both sexes have their faults.

I think we are put on this earth to check and balance each other. Nobody should be oppressing the other.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Jenn said:


> I know that there are women who do the horrible things that horrible men do, however it seems like we women are much less likely to do so.


Interesting statement...Care to elaborate?


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Jenn said:


> I know that there are women who do the horrible things that horrible men do, however it seems like we women are much less likely to do so.



LOL Only because there are fewer of them in a position to do so. History would suggest that when women are in power they are at least as cruel as men.

In my own life Ive found that to be true.
Mess up at home and Dad would beat your butt before you knew he was there but MOM ...Mom is by far the meanest person I know Mess up and you will be looking at dishwater FOREVER!:flame: I STILL HATE DOING DISHES!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually, this is totally off topic to the original OP and I sure didn't want to start a session of bashing on the skills of women.

BUT, if you'd like to know. Of all the very few civilizations ever truly run by women, there was war and it was really brutal. However, in each case it was a defensive war because for some reason male dominated societies can't tolerate the idea of a woman dominated one.

Interesting.

As to cattiness, I'm thinking that is a myth. While we do bicker and such, it is no different than the laying it on the table for measuring that men perpetually do. There's a really good book out by Dee Dee Myers, former press secretary, called Why Women Should Rule the World. It isn't a man bashing book. It is rather a good and very complete look at the differences in women and men from biology to brain chemistry to initial actions to conclusions in similar situations. Extremely interesting and probably would be so to both sexes. I can honestly say I understand men in my typically male dominated work life much better...and more importantly, how to get them to the right decision without having their boy parts shrivel up and their resentment solidifies.

Here's just a couple of stats for you:
-Women make 80% of all consumer decisions in the country, yet are only 2% of the CEO's of the corporations that sell those things.
-Women earn just 80 cents to every dollar a man earns for the exact same job with all things equal in their experience, etc.
-In experiments with facial expression and perception, people were shown images of a man and a woman. Each of them did a hard line expression and each of them broke down and cried (there was a situational thing). The man was most often defined as masterful or strong and the woman mean or mannish is the hard line one. The man was most often defined as compassionate or humane and the woman weak in the crying one. Yet they did the exact same things.
-In a Catalyst study recently, Fortune 500 companies that had the most women on their boards saw a 53% higher financial return than those with the fewest.42% higher in sales and 66% higher return on invested capital. The findings were consistent across ALL lines of business from consumer good to IT.
-Women of equal education as men in the US do significantly better than the same men in their own financial returns on investment when they are the sole controllers of those investments.
-Women are NOT the same as men in biology. All humans are different genetically from chimps by 1.5%. Females are different from males by 1%. All the variation between every human male on the planet is less than 0.3%. Women are VASTLY different from males.
-The large neural band that connects the two halves of the brain is vastly larger in women than in men. It means there is fast communication between brain halves and information styles. It is one of the reasons women do so well in communication and seem to pick up on non-verbal information so quickly.
-Even when normalized for body mass, the brains of women are 9 percent SMALLER than males. It used to be considered proof that women were inferior. Now it is discovered that women have 11 percent MORE neurons than males. They are also more tightly packed meaning more brain in less space. Why? It allows women to think with far more information input quickly. This has been examined over and over. Males make decisions quickly but tend to do it with less information. Women may or may not take a split second longer, but will do it with more factors considered (testing done by fast decision process and then marking factors considered and the results of consideration so you can't fake it). Why again? It is clear that because women carried primary care for children, their decisions had more impact.
-New archeological evidence suggests that in many places males were simply transitory creatures while women formed the core family groups of extended individuals with children. This may very well be the basis for the 7 year itch, as we call it now, as it is likely males stayed only long enough to lose interest in sex with the female he'd wooed. It is also seen MORE prevalently in some areas, which may also be the reason we see some ethnic groups leaving their families much earlier and more often than others.
-Women's brains are not as specialized between the hemispheres. Males are very specialized. For example, women have language in all areas of the brain including visual image sections. Males do not. Today, strokes on one side of the brain are far more debilitating to males than females who do not usually lose as many facilities. Why? Because communication and descriptive ability are keys to survival for them. Males require the ability to concisely deliver spatial information, such as when hunting or stalking human or animal prey.

I highly recommend the book. Excellent work. No wonder it is so popular and yet so hated. 

Here's one last tidbit:
If the three wise men had been women, they would have asked direction, arrived on time, helped deliver the baby, cleaned the stable, made a casserole, brought practical gifts and there would be Peace on Earth. As it was, they were men who got there late, brought stuff Mary couldn't use and stood there gawping around a women who'd just given birth in a dirty stable without an epidural.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Re my comment- I don't mean catty speech I mean child molestation and murder. Yes, we might do as much as men if we were bigger and had more physical and political power. But maybe testosterone DOES make you crazy a little....

And women generally have much more control over children than men do yet we seem to commit less child sex abuse. Yeah yeah yeah teen boys never report it. Wonder if women do same amount/ more /less of nonsexual child abuse as men per hour spent with children (or hour after the first 8 hours spent per day!).

ETA: and I missed Christy's excellent post. I'll read that book, thanks! BTW IIRC majority murders women do are of men harming them or their kids, not in commission of a crime.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Great post Christy. Thanks for the tip about the book. :thumb:

.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Joshie said:


> In this case, I don't see how this applies. If this gentleman is lusting at a woman while she is gardening, he's going to be lusting at any woman. No offense to the OP but I can say that I don't so hot when I'm gardening. I'm stinky and look dirty. If a man is going to lust after that, he's going to lust at every woman he passes on the street. The fact that he does that does not mean that every woman who passes him has sinned. It is his sin.


Actually aren't there lots of pheromones in sweat? Not to mention exercise gets the juices flowing. It's culture and marketing to buy deodorant/perfume/soap that says sweat and dirt is icky yucky and that tweaks the mindset of the suggestable. When my hubby gets greasy or dirty and sweaty that's hawt, really hawt. I prefer (his) sweatyness to colonge(gag, cough).

SO all you girls out there all sweaty and dirty you're hawter than you think! BTW my grandpa was a minister in a very conservative holiness type church. He appreciated women. When my hubby went to seminary he told him the thoughts will come and go, it's what you DO with them(you turn it to positive or negative action). If you try to control your mind 24/7 you WILL go neurotic psycho crazy. Seriously, sin is sin is sin to God--when we look at an entire cheesecake and desire to eat it ALL, do we feel the same guilt? Personally I think lust is flogged by people who have a problem with it. (and I think God is more concerned with the fruit of our minds--our actions)

Actually, to clarify, the sweat that is hawt is the fresh stuff, not like a person who hasn't bathed for two weeks.

("Some men are pigs, might as well have fun with it."--2nd Song of Jael 7:14)


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

ChristyACB said:


> Here's one last tidbit:
> If the three wise men had been women, they would have asked direction, arrived on time, helped deliver the baby, cleaned the stable, made a casserole, brought practical gifts and there would be Peace on Earth. As it was, they were men who got there late, brought stuff Mary couldn't use and stood there gawping around a women who'd just given birth in a dirty stable without an epidural.


Actually, Jesus was somewhere between one and two years old before the Wise men arrived with their gifts -- and they weren't late, they came in God's good timing. There were three gifts mentioned in the Bible but we have no idea how many wise men there actually were, as the Bible doesn't say. They didn't need to ask directions until they got to Jerusalem, as they were following the star; when they got to Jerusalem, they *did* ask for directions! And, the gifts were extremely useful, as they were all quite valuable, and that is most likely what financed the trip to Egypt and their stay there (about two years) until after Herod died.

I *DO* have a sense of humor, but hate to see God's Word misused! :hammer: 

Kathleen


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Actually, Jesus was somewhere between one and two years old before the Wise men arrived with their gifts -- and they weren't late, they came in God's good timing. There were three gifts mentioned in the Bible but we have no idea how many wise men there actually were, as the Bible doesn't say. They didn't need to ask directions until they got to Jerusalem, as they were following the star; when they got to Jerusalem, they *did* ask for directions! And, the gifts were extremely useful, as they were all quite valuable, and that is most likely what financed the trip to Egypt and their stay there (about two years) until after Herod died.
> 
> I *DO* have a sense of humor, but hate to see God's Word misused! :hammer:
> 
> Kathleen


If you had one, then this post wouldn't have been necessary...But then I guess you would have missed out on an opportunity to show everyone what a good Christian you are...


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

ound: Best comeback!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wow, this has really turned into a man-hating club. 

Men are more likely to die building your homes, mining your coal, drilling your oil, raising your food, and protecting your streets. We die young so our wives can grow old. 

Most men who commit crimes do so because they had no good male role models. They have no good male role models because their mothers would rather sleep around and live off the dole.

Did that sound mysoginistic? I hope so because it is exactly how some of the posters here are sounding.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Wow, this has really turned into a man-hating club.
> 
> Men are more likely to die building your homes, mining your coal, drilling your oil, raising your food, and protecting your streets. We die young so our wives can grow old.
> 
> ...


Amen. Let's hope most of us mothers raise our boys into the wonderful men we need. We need our children's fathers, our husbands, to help us do that.

I'm thinking there's been way more bashing than necessary in this thread... and not just men. I have a wonderful sense of humor. I also don't like to see God's Word distorted. See, when one believes that the Bible is God's Word, one does not like to see it misused or maligned.

People can be cruel. This is not limited to men. Women tend to commit different crimes than men. That doesn't mean we commit less. We can judge crimes only by convictions. My guess that female criminals are not caught as often as our crimes would likely be in private (abused children, etc.) 

Seems to me that this has traveled far from the original post.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I find it ironic that I respond to page after page of reasoning why women should be made to feel guilty if a strange man lusts after them with one single post that it suddenly becomes a man hating club.

Seriously?

I think I posted pretty clearly that the book wasn't a man hater book. I think I posted a few stats. I think that some people said they would like to read the book.

If this is somehow a complete diatribe of multiple pages on man hating, then I'd really like to know why no one piped up before when it was woman hating?

As to males dying during construction..who knows? Maybe they do die more in construction. More women die in childbirth or from abuse or from a number of things. Does this somehow make everything okay and even for you?

I've been in the military almost 24 years and fought in two wars. I do a whole lot of my own work around the house. I'm not dead yet. People do die, but somehow I don't think that saying a guy working construction is doing it so he can die for me is very useful or quite authentic.

We ALL do what we need to do at work to support our families. That is an adult responsibility. Just because in one family a man does it and in another a woman does it and in yet another family both do it doesn't make any one person more noble.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 18, 2007)

ChristyACB said:


> I find it ironic that I respond to *page after page of reasoning why women should be made to feel guilty if a strange man lusts after them *.


Huh??


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

naturelover,
WOW! Great catch on the new Sticky Witch persona! What fun! NOT that I miss SW at all, but a good mystery is a good mystery..... lol!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> I find it ironic that I respond to page after page of reasoning why women should be made to feel guilty if a strange man lusts after them with one single post that it suddenly becomes a man hating club.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


Should have quit while you were ahead...Your first post was interesting...As for this one...what type of cheese do you prefer with your whine?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have to say that his has been one of the funniest threads I have ever read in CF! :hysterical: ound:


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I think that I should probably point out that, if a guy decides he's going to get a good lust going, it really doesn't matter what you gals are wearing.

'Cause we's animals.

And we're looking at you.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Oggie said:


> I think that I should probably point out that, if a guy decides he's going to get a good lust going, it really doesn't matter what you gals are wearing.
> 
> 'Cause we's animals.
> 
> And we're looking at you.


I always suspected that you were a cat, Oggie.


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Oggie said:


> I think that I should probably point out that, if a guy decides he's going to get a good lust going, it really doesn't matter what you gals are wearing.
> 
> 'Cause we's animals.
> 
> And we're looking at you.


Lol, freaky! :hysterical:

This is a really funny thread, keep it going!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Oggie said:


> I think that I should probably point out that, if a guy decides he's going to get a good lust going, it really doesn't matter what you gals are wearing.
> 
> 'Cause we's animals.
> 
> And we're looking at you.


And we're looking right back! :bouncy:

Appreciating the differences between male & female goes both ways. If it didn't, there wouldn't be any children.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

And it's spring!

It's warming up and the sap is flowing.

So, go out and dig in the garden.

Just don't be surprised if there are eyes out there in the bushes, dreaming of rooting about for your taters,


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Oggie said:


> I think that I should probably point out that, if a guy decides he's going to get a good lust going, it really doesn't matter what you gals are wearing.
> 
> 'Cause we's animals.
> 
> And we're looking at you.


What if it is dark?


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Reptyle said:


> What if it is dark?


When you go through an opening that is big enough to just walk through...look to your right and left..or in this case, up and to your right or left. You should see a small square with a little....yada yada...

Lights!


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

trbizwiz said:


> Maybe she is over reacting, maybe her husband just likes your garden.


Maybe, and maybe her husband is just amazed at a woman working instead of worrying about what he is looking at. If she is worried that he is looking, maybe she needs to redirect his attention. Tell her to plant her own garden and he'll watch HER instead of YOU.


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

Oggie said:


> Sometimes gardening causes nothing but trouble with other people.
> 
> I go out and weed in the morning during the time between when my wife and son go to school and I have to go to work.
> 
> ...


Oh, OGGIE!!!:hysterical:


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> When you go through an opening that is big enough to just walk through...look to your right and left..or in this case, up and to your right or left. You should see a small square with a little....yada yada...
> 
> Lights!


What if you're outside?


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Bonnie L said:


> And we're looking right back! :bouncy:
> 
> Appreciating the differences between male & female goes both ways. If it didn't, there wouldn't be any children.


:grin: So true. This nonsense that you hear so often that "men are so _visual_" is pretty funny to me. I don't care if you're a 19 or 99 year old woman, anyone who thinks we don't like looking at a strong ,good looking man working in HIS garden is just fooling themselves.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> What if you're outside?


turn on some headlights


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Oggie said:


> And it's spring!
> 
> It's warming up and the sap is flowing.
> 
> ...


:hysterical:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Reptyle said:


> What if it is dark? What if you're outside?


Use your whiskers. 

.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

All this hubbub cause you gotta pick your peas in you Daisy Dukes. Atta girl.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> turn on some headlights


What if you cant find someone who wants their headlights turned on?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> :grin: So true. This nonsense that you hear so often that "men are so _visual_" is pretty funny to me. I don't care if you're a 19 or 99 year old woman, anyone who thinks we don't like looking at a strong ,good looking man working in HIS garden is just fooling themselves.


Once in the low country (Belgium or Holland can't recall which) we drove past a man walking along the highway with an interesting looking spade. Dunno what I lusted more for, a handsome looking man who digs or that spade.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

fantasymaker said:


> What if you cant find someone who wants their headlights turned on?


ound:ound::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Jenn said:


> Once in the low country (Belgium or Holland can't recall which) we drove past a man walking along the highway with an interesting looking spade. Dunno what I lusted more for, a handsome looking man who digs or that spade.


I know what you're saying!

Isn't there a saying or a song, "don't bend over in the garden, because the taters have eyes"?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

bugstabber said:


> I know what you're saying!
> 
> Isn't there a saying or a song, "don't bend over in the garden, because the taters have eyes"?


We Tators avert our eyes in the presence of plumber's cleavage.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Jenn said:


> Once in the low country (Belgium or Holland can't recall which) we drove past a man walking along the highway with an interesting looking spade. Dunno what I lusted more for, a handsome looking man who digs or that spade.


:grin: I totally understand.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Kstornado11 said:


> :grin: So true. This nonsense that you hear so often that "men are so _visual_" is pretty funny to me. I don't care if you're a 19 or 99 year old woman, anyone who thinks we don't like looking at a strong ,good looking man working in HIS garden is just fooling themselves.


LOL if men are so visual why are the phone sex lines? nd for that mater if women are so communication (phone talking)centered why arnt there phone sex lines for women?


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

fantasymaker said:


> NicklieL Your not one of the waitresses from the NAKED CITY TRUCKSTOP are you? Seems like it was up in northern Indiana.
> 
> Lets face it the woman in question is on a weird powertrip. If she really wanted the veiwing to stop she would make HUBBY put up a fence.
> 
> FARMMOM. You got just right. Its a funny situation laugh at it!


Im from Indiana... Um.... Where's this truckstop located?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for dredging this one up again, IW.. I needed a chuckle.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

lol, me too- just got through scannin' a few pages


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Naked city was on route 19 just west of I-65. I think maybe on or near Roselawn. It was a nudist colony whose gas station grew into a truck stop since it was on the scale bypass route and had "interesting" scenery....


----------

